# question about online store builder stuff



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Good Sunday evening to you all. I currently have a web store hosted by Yahoo. Now I have no complaints about Yahoo or my site, am just wondering if there is a place where i might get more bang for my buck so to speak. Soooo if any of you have online store sites who do you host with and what site helped you build your store complete with shopping basket and such. No I am not capable nor willing to learn to do it totally html by myself thanks lol. All information relating to your experiences past and present will be greatly appreciated. sis


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Thanks for posting this question. I will enjoy reading the responses. Maybe some info I can use too!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I don't know what Yahoo charges for a store, but eBay gets $15/month for a store, plus a small listing free (I think like 3 cents per month per item). You may get more traffic at eBay, but I don't know.

Amazon.com is another decent place to list.

Why don't you consider your own web site with a PayPal shopping cart?


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I currently have an ebay store as well, not getting much business via that set up. thinking about going to the straight fixed price listing. My regular web store needs updating and a fresher look so was doing some shopping for a new host and a new look and a new template type set up and was wondering why and who some of you others are using and are pleased with. thanks, sis


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 26, 2009)

I set up my wood splitter store a few months ago and its been a learning experience for me to say the least. This particular store is a template store and I had a person add the header etc. I host on host gator and so far they have been fantastic.


----------

